# Sky box frozen anyone know how to reset



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi all

Firstly Happy New Year

My sky box has frozen its showing no signal yet the tv in our other lounge is working ok off same dish and lnb

Its a sky plus box i ve tried all the usual - unplug - wait etc etc etc still nothing

Does anyone know how to reset the box as I dont want to have to fork out another 70 euros for someone to come and od it AGAIN for me !!

Thanks so much anyone lol


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

How weird, I have the same problem. I've lost all my sky channels in one room but still have them in the other.
I am going to unplug my box and leave it for few minutes to see if it resets itself.
I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> How weird, I have the same problem. I've lost all my sky channels in one room but still have them in the other.
> I am going to unplug my box and leave it for few minutes to see if it resets itself.
> I'll let you know if it works.


I bet if you paid for our guy *sat* in Spain to fly out, he'd sort all your boxes out for you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Nope that didnt work


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I bet if you paid for our guy *sat* in Spain to fly out, he'd sort all your boxes out for you


You can keep him chica


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Try switching off and then removing the card. leave it a few minutes and reset again.


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

philly said:


> Hi all
> 
> Firstly Happy New Year
> 
> ...


Hello.

Is it HD boxes or the normal sky box. When my box cant get a signal on my sky box i have unplug leave for 10 seconds and then replug and switch on and then go through a few codes on the Sky box and then it is ok. This always happens after the electric goes off, which is quite often in Tala.


----------



## scoobs3252 (Jun 23, 2011)

If it's a normal Sky box try the following-

Turn off the power supply and wait 20 secs.
Press and hold the 'Backup' button on the Sky box whilst turning power back on.
After 10 - 15 secs you should see all 4 lights on the front of the box activate, you can now release the 'Backup' button.
On screen you should get a message stating the box is updating software, let this finish (10 mins), the box will reset to standby.
Turn back on and all should be well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

scoobs3252 said:


> If it's a normal Sky box try the following-
> 
> Turn off the power supply and wait 20 secs.
> Press and hold the 'Backup' button on the Sky box whilst turning power back on.
> ...


Thanks scoobs this worked am filing away for when it does it again as the last time it happened I paid a cowboy ( ooops sorry a technician ) 70 euros to do the same thing and the time before that another cowboy ( oops sorry again ) told me I d have to but another box and that little visit cost me 400 euros


----------



## scoobs3252 (Jun 23, 2011)

philly said:


> Thanks scoobs this worked am filing away for when it does it again as the last time it happened I paid a cowboy ( ooops sorry a technician ) 70 euros to do the same thing and the time before that another cowboy ( oops sorry again ) told me I d have to but another box and that little visit cost me 400 euros



Glad to be of service. Just pop my cheque in the post lol.
€470.00 is offensive!!!

:jaw:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This thread is no longer relevant as sky boxes no longer work in Cyprus.
I am closing the thread .


----------

